
Docker revs up Engine, hits 1.1 - LinuxBender
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/05/docker_revs_up_engine/
======
LinuxBender
Has anyone actually used more than 512 PIDs in their docker container? I am
curious if the new limit will impact anyone.

